# Breaking News



## Bonnie's Mommie

The beans were spilled on Facebook, so I thought it only fair to share it with you fine folks.

Someone new will be bouncing into my life next week.:chili:

That's all you get now, lol.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LuvMyBoys

What a tease you are Linda!!! No Fair!


----------



## Sylie

First thing I saw this morning. I am so happy for you, Linda. I can't wait to learn more.


----------



## Summergirl73

More info now please!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

LuvMyBoys said:


> What a tease you are Linda!!! No Fair!


Lol, Laura, I haven't been called a tease in years!



Sylie said:


> First thing I saw this morning. I am so happy for you, Linda. I can't wait to learn more.


 Thank you, Sylvia.



Summergirl73 said:


> More info now please!


Well, Bridget, there is a little clue in my message, but let's just say I have a guardian angel on the West Coast, and hopefully next Friday, a little fluff will be 'bouncing' to the East Coast.


----------



## Alexa

That's wonderful news, Linda!

I'm so happy for you! Can't wait to know more...! :w00t:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## lmillette

What great news! I guess I missed it on Facebook! So since the clue seems to be "bouncing" does that mean you are getting a bunny?! :w00t: I Can't wait to get more information!! The suspense!


----------



## MoonDog

(((LINDA))) Big hug girl! I'm so happy for you! :chili:


----------



## LuvMyBoys

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Lol, Laura, I haven't been called a tease in years!


You are a *PT*!! 

{Puppy Tease - get your mind out of the gutter!}


----------



## Furbabies mom

Oh I do love a mystery!!! I might be able to figure this one out!LOL. Great news, very happy for you!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh I do love a mystery!!! I might be able to figure this one out!LOL. Great news, very happy for you!!!


Oh!!! I just saw... Next Friday, Can't wait!!!!


----------



## edelweiss

Is that the 27th of July or the 3rd of August? 
How many more nights do I need to sleep? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team

:chili::chili: :chili::chili:


----------



## pippersmom

Since it's "bouncing" could it be a ..............kangaroo? :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## KAG

Ha ha. I'm not telling.
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## ladodd

Congratulations! Nothing like a new bouncer to lift your spirits.


----------



## TLR

What fabulous news, I am soooooo happy for you!!!!! Can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## mommatee

So happy for you! Can't wait for the introduction.


----------



## lynda

I have a smile on my face bigger than the sun right now, and the hair on my arms is standing straight up. I am so, so, so happy for you.:chili::chili::chili:

I can't wait to find out all the details, and see pictures, yes, lots and lots of pictures.

Hugs to you, you sweet lady:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## plenty pets 20

So happy for you and wont say a word.


----------



## StevieB

I'm so excited for you Bonnie!! Did you get a new basketball goal or something? How fun! LOL. Can't wait to see pix!!


----------



## Bailey&Me

I'm so THRILLED for you, Linda!!! Can't wait to "meet" the little bouncer!


----------



## dntdelay

Both of us are wondering who is coming? I think I have an idea!!!!! :w00t::w00t::w00t::chili::chili::chili::dothewave::sHa_banana::sHa_banana::cheer:


----------



## silverhaven

So excited fior you. Can't wait to see your new bundle. :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## joyomom

My prayers are answered!!!

Yipeee :chili::chili:

Hip hip horray:aktion033:

This breaking news is amazing!!!!!:wub::wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys

I feel like I should be able to figure this out with all the clues, west coast guardian angel, bounce, ball....Is Deb sending LBB to you and he is going to bounce off the walls? No, another hint was girl. 

It's gotta be right here in my face and I can't get it. Give more clues!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Linda -- you know how excited I am for you.


----------



## hoaloha

Yay!!!!!! Can't wait   I am so happy for you!!! I hope the bouncer makes it safely into your arms


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

:happy:So happy for you. Can't wait to see.....great news!! :Waiting:


----------



## allheart

Linda,

Bless you heart!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I could not be more happier for you.

Much love,
Christine


----------



## pammy4501

Zipppping my lip!!!!


----------



## lynda

I can't stand this. I need to *know*:angry:, ok, I *want* to know.:smmadder: Give us some more clues. I do have a theory in my mind but can't say cause I have no idea if I could be right. I am not a patient person, I can't wait till next week, now somebody, give it up:smpullhair:


----------



## hoaloha

I agree with lynda!!! I have a few hunches but I want to know! LOL! Good things come from Cali though


----------



## LuvMyBoys

lynda said:


> I can't stand this. I need to *know*:angry:, ok, I *want* to know.:smmadder: Give us some more clues. I do have a theory in my mind but can't say cause I have no idea if I could be right. I am not a patient person, I can't wait till next week, now somebody, give it up:smpullhair:


Say your theory Lynda! Can't be any worse than mine!!!


----------



## lmillette

lynda said:


> I can't stand this. I need to *know*:angry:, ok, I *want* to know.:smmadder: Give us some more clues. I do have a theory in my mind but can't say cause I have no idea if I could be right. I am not a patient person, I can't wait till next week, now somebody, give it up:smpullhair:


Me too!! :smmadder:


----------



## fran

I'm terrible at guessing games. I don't have a clue. Duh Just so excited for you Linda. You deserve this bouncing thing (girl).


----------



## babycake7

I'm very excited for you but the suspense will be agonizing!!! Can't you just give us all a little hint....


----------



## Sylie

:blink:I am obsessed with finding out. It seems that some people are more privileged than others, but they are not giving any clues. :w00t: Meanies!

Could Edie be the West Coast angel? Hmmmm....???

Ok, it's kind of fun guessing.


----------



## gidget'smom

I am so excited!!!! for Bonnie!!! but I have NEVER been good at waiting and I don't like surprises so spill already...PLEASE! PRETTY PLEASE!!! (and pics will be really appreciated--I don't ask for much do I?)


----------



## edelweiss

Nothing like a little mystery to get us all jumping in and out of the circle! My daughters tell me I am the most curious person on the earth---and I am near the top at least! That is why I can't leave rocks unturned. . . .well, you get the idea. I can't sleep, I make plan z in my mind. I stay up all night trying to solve things. . . I think I need a life!


----------



## HaleysMom

I am so happy for you Linda! My guess is also something to do with Edie then again I could be totally wrong, LOL!


----------



## Bailey&Me

Linda, I say you give us at least one clue a day...really one whole week to wait is TOOOOO MUCH!!!


----------



## ckanen2n

This is great news! Bouncing from Cali, huh? Need still new more clues. I simply must know - NOW - not next week!!!


----------



## aprilb

I agree with Nida...pretty please with pink sugar on top?? I can't wait to see your fluffy surprise!:chili::chili::wub:


----------



## lynda

Ok, I found out:yahoo*Some people just can't keep a secret*).

Unfortunately, I am not at liberty to say but someone very special:you rock: has done something very special:two thumbs up: for someone very special:wub2:.

My lips are sealed:smtease:.


----------



## pippersmom

lynda said:


> Ok, I found out:yahoo*Some people just can't keep a secret*).
> 
> Unfortunately, I am not at liberty to say but someone very special:you rock: has done something very special:two thumbs up: for someone very special:wub2:.
> 
> My lips are sealed:smtease:.


Well thats no help. I'm like everyone else and I want to know now! :smpullhair::smmadder:


----------



## gidget'smom

gidget'smom said:


> I am so excited!!!! for Bonnie!!!


 I meant to say so excited for Linda!!! I am so sorry!!


----------



## lmillette

lynda said:


> Ok, I found out:yahoo*Some people just can't keep a secret*).
> 
> Unfortunately, I am not at liberty to say but someone very special:you rock: has done something very special:two thumbs up: for someone very special:wub2:.
> 
> My lips are sealed:smtease:.


 Now that's not really fair!  :smmadder:


----------



## edelweiss

"Don't ask, don't tell."


----------



## LuvMyBoys

lynda said:


> Ok, I found out:yahoo*Some people just can't keep a secret*).
> 
> Unfortunately, I am not at liberty to say but someone very special:you rock: has done something very special:two thumbs up: for someone very special:wub2:.
> 
> My lips are sealed:smtease:.


 
OHH COME ON!!!!! That is is just rubbing it in!!!


----------



## brendaman

Linda - This is just wonderful and exciting news. I'm sooooo happy for you. I haven't been on SM a lot lately, because of our bouncing puppy, Kayla. I wish I waited a few more days, because now I'm going to be anxiously awaiting more info and pics!!


----------



## hoaloha

LuvMyBoys said:


> OHH COME ON!!!!! That is is just rubbing it in!!!


Seriously!!!!!!!


----------



## lynda

Ok, Ok, :sorry: I don't mean to rub it in. I am just being a bad girl today.:hiding: Please forgive me:embarrassed:


----------



## fran

Ok I am going with Edie as the angel. I saw a hint from her. Linda sent me a message on facebook it's an older puppy. Ugh. Does that help anyone. If so pm me with a clue. I won't tell. I promise


----------



## Maglily

How exciting Linda! can't wait until next week so we can find out more about this new little someone :aktion033:


----------



## Bailey&Me

lynda said:


> Ok, Ok, :sorry: I don't mean to rub it in. I am just being a bad girl today.:hiding: Please forgive me:embarrassed:


BAD Lynda!!!


----------



## pippersmom

Like some other people, I also have a theory but will feel dumb if I'm way off base. I hope I'm right.


----------



## zooeysmom

Congratulations, Linda! Can't wait to hear about this surprise baby


----------



## joyomom

pammy4501 said:


> Zipppping my lip!!!!


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::smrofl:


Looking forward to hearing the big announcement and seeing pics!!!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys

lynda said:


> Ok, Ok, :sorry: I don't mean to rub it in. I am just being a bad girl today.:hiding: Please forgive me:embarrassed:


I'm just jealous! I wanna know!! I want to be part of the cool crowd!!


----------



## lmillette

lynda said:


> Ok, Ok, :sorry: I don't mean to rub it in. I am just being a bad girl today.:hiding: Please forgive me:embarrassed:





LuvMyBoys said:


> I'm just jealous! I wanna know!! I want to be part of the cool crowd!!


Me too! I want to know and would like to be in the with the cool cats! B)


----------



## mysugarbears

I'm locking my lips and throwing away the key, well until next Friday that is. :HistericalSmiley: But i do have to say that this person is indeed a "Guardian Angel" indeed. :wub: I'm just so excited for Linda and if anyone deserves a new puppy it's definitely Linda.


----------



## KAG

Follow the bouncing ball.
xoxooxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## LuvMyBoys

mysugarbears said:


> I'm locking my lips and throwing away the key, well until next Friday that is. :HistericalSmiley: But i do have to say that this person is indeed a "Guardian Angel" indeed. :wub: I'm just so excited for Linda and if anyone deserves a new puppy it's definitely Linda.


 
Et tu Debbie?? Doesn't our family tie count for anything?


----------



## poochie2

I am absolutely thrilled for you Linda!
You deserve to be happy and I can't wait to see your new addition !


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

lynda said:


> Ok, I found out:yahoo*Some people just can't keep a secret*).
> 
> Unfortunately, I am not at liberty to say but someone very special:you rock: has done something very special:two thumbs up: for someone very special:wub2:.
> 
> My lips are sealed:smtease:.


Well, I know ... however, I did not spill the beans to anyone. My lips have been sealed. It's been hard keeping this secret because I am so happy for Linda. :tender:

Linda, something just arrived here this afternoon for your precious little bouncer! So, look for a little package early next week! :wub:

Wait until you all hear who the wonderful Earth Angel is who is a huge part of helping light up Linda's life. :wub:


----------



## pippersmom

Ok, you guys who all know the secret are just being mean :smtease: by keeping us little folks guessing. :smilie_tischkante:. Who knows what kind of stories our minds are coming up with.


----------



## lynda

I hated not knowing:angry:, I really wanted to know:huh:. Now I hate knowing and not being able to tell:smilie_tischkante:. I'm giving myself time out:forgive me:


----------



## hoaloha

I have a few theories based on the California clue... I'm so happy for you, Linda!


----------



## Maglily

....remember patience is a virtue lol


----------



## LuvMyBoys

Maglily said:


> ....remember patience is a virtue lol


I have never been accused of being virtuous!!! Wait a minute, I think that came out wrong! I'm not easy, really!

This is a fun game to play.....FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT KNOW THE SECRET!!
:w00t::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::smilie_tischkante:


----------



## mysugarbears

lynda said:


> I hated not knowing:angry:, I really wanted to know:huh:. Now I hate knowing and not being able to tell:smilie_tischkante:. I'm giving myself time out:forgive me:


 

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MoonDog

lmillette said:


> Me too! I want to know and would like to be in the with the cool cats! B)


Me too! I'm taking my ball and going home unless somebody tell me. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## pippersmom

My Mom always told me it's not nice to keep secrets :angry:


----------



## aprilb

Oh, pooh..I wish I knew..:innocent: Well we do know this much: ONE-it's a puppy. TWO-it's' an older puppy. THREE-it's coming from California..FOUR-it's coming next Friday..and FIVE..it has GOT to be a Maltese.:HistericalSmiley: I know of several folks in Cali that might have something to do with this...but who could it be??? Dare we guess?:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Deborah

I am so happy for you. When I had Marshmallow Fluff I waited way too long to bring another Maltese Into my home. (4 months) Rylee is Rylee she could never replace Marshmallow. Each dog is so unique.

How come I am not face book friends with you?


----------



## Sylie

Hrummph! And I defended against persons who said there are cliques on SM. I think there is a clique...people who know, tormenting us out of the loop-ers.:crying::crying 2: Oh woe is me. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mysugarbears

Ok, here's a clue, she was born on St. Patricks Day. :innocent:  I was told by my source i could give this clue. :thumbsup:


----------



## silverhaven

mysugarbears said:


> Ok, here's a clue, she was born on St. Patricks Day. :innocent:  I was told by my source i could give this clue. :thumbsup:


Oh! so it is a she?  keeping me guessing :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Madison's Mom

YAY!!! So happy for you!


----------



## ann80

It seems a little Luck o' the Irish will arrive on the eastcoast in a wk. :Good luck::Good luck::Good luck:
The name I vote for is "*Iona" *– Meaning blessed

And remember there is always a pot of gold at the end of the rainbow! B)


----------



## michellerobison

I'm so happy to hear a little angel is landing in your arms soon. An angel to heal your broken heart.♥♥♥


----------



## fleurdelys

I can't wait to see your sweetie:wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody

LuvMyBoys said:


> I feel like I should be able to figure this out with all the clues, west coast guardian angel, bounce, ball....*Is Deb sending LBB to you and he is going to bounce off the walls?* No, another hint was girl.
> 
> It's gotta be right here in my face and I can't get it. Give more clues!


:smrofl::smrofl: BEST GUESS EVER!!!

I am so happy I'm away and no one's "hounding" me about this. I know how to keep a secret. B) "I wish they all could be California girls"


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Next Friday will sure be a GLEEFUL day! I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Sylie said:


> Hrummph! And I defended against persons who said there are cliques on SM. I think there is a clique...people who know, tormenting us out of the loop-ers.:crying::crying 2: Oh woe is me. :HistericalSmiley:


Oh, Sylvia ... when I called you on your birthday, I wanted to share the big secret with you! But, I didn't say anything ... because I wouldn't betray someone else's trust in me. The good thing for you, is that I would hope you see, that whatever you might share with me in confidence, stays right between us.:tender:

And, darn ... I am just dying to tell everyone what you told me on your birthday! 
:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Friday will be here before you know it! :chili::chili: And, here's a hint! Linda said someone spilled the beans on FB. Well, it's not jumping beans (you remember them?) that will be bouncing around!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

Im so thrilled for you Linda!!!

The West Coast Angel sure does have a generous and very, very kind heart!


----------



## Katkoota

I am still bouncing in excitement for you, Sweet Linda :chili:


----------



## aprilb

Hmm..it's a girl!!!!:chili::chili::wub: I love the girls..I have 3!!! I love the boys..my first Malt was a boy! Come to think of it, I just LOVE Maltese!:wub::wub: I think I know who it is!!!!:chili: Don't worry, I won't give it away--God bless you, Earth Angel!! :crying::wub:


----------



## mom2bijou

SOOOOOO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This new baby will heal your broken heart Linda! We both get new babies in August! hehe


----------



## zooeysmom

It does seem rather junior high that half the people know and half aren't allowed to know...totally clique-y. Oh well, I do like surprises and can't wait to find out who this special girl is!


----------



## lynda

I really feel bad that this has taken a turn for a negative response. There is nothing clique going on. I think those of us that do know feel it is Linda's big news and it should come publicly from her when she is ready to make her announcement. I wouldn't take that joy away from her. I am sorry that I do know now. Let's not turn this sour.


----------



## LuvMyBoys

Just so everyone knows, I was and always have been totally joking! I promise. I am not upset, I am just playing. I love surprises and suspense. I am a total baby too. I am just having fun and poking. Trying to keep the game going. I won't do it anymore. Sorry if I fascilitated this. You can't hear my tone of voice on the screen.


----------



## Sylie

lynda said:


> I really feel bad that this has taken a turn for a negative response. There is nothing clique going on. I think those of us that do know feel it is Linda's big news and it should come publicly from her when she is ready to make her announcement. I wouldn't take that joy away from her. I am sorry that I do know now. Let's not turn this sour.


Linda, you realize that I was joking when I said there was a clique, sometimes humor is it how *untrue* a statement is. This is a happy thread :thumbsup:


----------



## lmillette

lynda said:


> I really feel bad that this has taken a turn for a negative response. There is nothing clique going on. I think those of us that do know feel it is Linda's big news and it should come publicly from her when she is ready to make her announcement. I wouldn't take that joy away from her. I am sorry that I do know now. Let's not turn this sour.


I couldn't agree more Lynda that this is Linda's news to tell. But I don't think that people who didn't know and found out or already knew really need to say so. It makes the people who don't know feel like they really aren't part of the group or the exciting news. Linda posted it as a mystery and a fun thread. However, I do understand that people are happy about this and I am just as thrilled as everyone else for Linda and can't wait to hear the news and see pictures.  So the guessing continues!


----------



## Johita

bellaratamaltese said:


> Next Friday will sure be a GLEEFUL day! I can't wait to see pics!


 

OMG!!! Congrats Linda! I am so happy for you amd Stacy's clue is major (I had a feeling ths may have soemthing to do with her, but her clue kind of solidifies it)!! I can't wait, I can't wait!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Hmm...first of all, I haven't been on SM since early yesterday and as I'm heading off to work, I was trying to catch up on this thread. I haven't read all the pages but this one leads me to believe that some people may feel 'left out of the loop'. I'm truly sorry about that. I have never thought of myself as a clique-y person and if I've come across like that, again I apologize. In a way, I'm superstitious. I didn't want to make it public in case it fell through.

I will read and respond more thoroughly when I get home this afternoon.

xoxo


----------



## romeo&juliet

Oh Linda im happy for you and excited we love you and all that other stuff i have no clue but hugss and kissess :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## educ8m

Linda, congratulations!!!arty: I'm so happy for you.

I must say that the mystery was both frustrating and fun! I used my super sleuthing skills to figure it out. For those who still want to play detective, the most useful clue for me was that next Friday would be a_ GLEEFUL _day. Then knowing the date of birth helped clinch it. 

However, there are still a few clues that don't make sense to me. I don't get all the references to "bouncing" :huh: Not gonna say anything else.


----------



## silverhaven

Well I for one am enjoying the puzzle  some figured it out quickly with help or not, no big deal really. Stacy's Gleeful seemed solidify things LOL Sooo exciting, I am totally thrilled for you Linda.

On the other hand, I am seeing Facebook is taking over from SM a LOT. Seeing posts of, I posted on FB, but you may not have seen it.... I am on FB but pretty much only for family. I have made a page for Penny and Lola but haven't done anything with it yet. It all seems so time consuming, don't know how you all do it all.


----------



## Bailey&Me

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Hmm...first of all, I haven't been on SM since early yesterday and as I'm heading off to work, I was trying to catch up on this thread. I haven't read all the pages but this one leads me to believe that some people may feel 'left out of the loop'. I'm truly sorry about that. I have never thought of myself as a clique-y person and if I've come across like that, again I apologize. In a way, I'm superstitious. I didn't want to make it public in case it fell through.
> 
> I will read and respond more thoroughly when I get home this afternoon.
> 
> xoxo


Linda, we love you and we are all so excited and beyond thrilled for you!!! You deserve nothing but complete happiness and I can't wait to hear all about your little bouncing bundle of joy when you are ready to make the big announcement! :chili: Please don't let anything take away from the joy of this WONDERFUL news!!! Sending lots of hugs your way!!! :grouphug: Bailey and I can't wait to meet the new little one!!! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## donnad

Linda, congratulations!!!! I am so happy for you and cannot wait to see pictures!


----------



## HaleysMom

I have had fun!! It's so exciting trying to figure it out almost like who your Secret Santa buddy is, LOL!
I'm guessing I was totally wrong(about it being Edie) because of Stacy's comment. I think now I have finally figured it out!:chili::thumbsup:


----------



## pippersmom

I assumed everything said on here was all just fun and a big guessing game. I've really really enjoyed it. :thumbsup::chili: Darn though, I'm still not smart enough to figure it all out. :innocent: :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## edelweiss

The SM family is sort of like the kids that opened all their own Christmas presents & rewrapped them so no one would know. . . or the reader who skips ahead in the book to the last chapter to see how it ends! We are hopeless!


----------



## lmillette

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Hmm...first of all, I haven't been on SM since early yesterday and as I'm heading off to work, I was trying to catch up on this thread. I haven't read all the pages but this one leads me to believe that some people may feel 'left out of the loop'. I'm truly sorry about that. I have never thought of myself as a clique-y person and if I've come across like that, again I apologize. In a way, I'm superstitious. I didn't want to make it public in case it fell through.
> 
> I will read and respond more thoroughly when I get home this afternoon.
> 
> xoxo


 
I don't think your a clique-y person at all and understand why you didn't and haven't spilled the beans yet. I know you wanted your SM family to be aware of what is on the horizon!  This is a very fun thread and I have enjoyed the puzzle!! You deserve so much happiness and I know this new little one is going to bring so much joy to your life!! I can't wait to hear the big announcement and see the pictures!!! So very exciting!!


----------



## The A Team

bellaratamaltese said:


> Next Friday will sure be a GLEEFUL day! I can't wait to see pics!


 
:wub: :chili: :aktion033:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I must confess that I'm the one that started this on FB. :brownbag: This is the comment I posted on Linda's wall:

"Waiting for news -- just so excited. "

As Sue later said on FB (she thought we were talking about the date that Linda was having with Derek Jeter of the Yankees).:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

This could have been about anything, and yet, everyone jumped to the conclusion that it was about a fluff.:smpullhair:

All I can say is that I'm happy for Linda and hope everyone else is too. :chili::chili:

(Please let's share in her excitement and happiness as we shared in her recent loss and sorrow, and don't make this personal about yourselves -- being in the know, not in the know, etc. :thumbsup: Heck I'm usually the last to know about everything.)


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Guys -- I went back and reread this entire thread and although I know that most of you were joking, I also know that your comments may have upset some.

This is about Linda and the happiness she will have with a new fluff.

It is not about YOU -- about who knows and who doesn't. Please let's all share our happiness for Linda and let go of the negative comments. PLEASE!!!


----------



## LJSquishy

Congrats, Linda on your new baby! I bet you are really looking forward to having a new special bond with the little one. What a special announcement. 

I never really saw any official clues, maybe they were posted on Facebook...but somewhere someone mentioned California, and then Stacy said "GLEEFUL"...if I remember correctly, Marina was big on Glee, so my guess is the fluff is coming from Stacy?! I'll have to wait to find out! But a St. Patrick's Day baby is sooo cute!


----------



## 08chrissy08

I think I know, I think I know! If Stacy's comment was a big hint, I think I got it! I hope I'm right hehe


----------



## Johita

LJSquishy said:


> Congrats, Linda on your new baby! I bet you are really looking forward to having a new special bond with the little one. What a special announcement.
> 
> I never really saw any official clues, maybe they were posted on Facebook...but somewhere someone mentioned California, and then Stacy said "GLEEFUL"...if I remember correctly, Marina was big on Glee, so my guess is the fluff is coming from Stacy?! I'll have to wait to find out! But a St. Patrick's Day baby is sooo cute!


I'm thinking a very special little bouncing girl:wub: that is daughter to another very special little fluff :wub:


----------



## elly

Johita said:


> I'm thinking a very special little bouncing girl:wub: that is daughter to another very special little fluff :wub:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss

Do I remember a tv show or movie called "All in the Family?"


----------



## Johita

edelweiss said:


> Do I remember a tv show or movie called "All in the Family?"


 
Ha! I heard the theme song to it the other day as I was walking down into the subway and thought "are they playing that because they see me, Edith, walking by?" Yes, I have my self-absorbed moments, but this is as far as they go LOL.


----------



## Johita

edelweiss said:


> Do I remember a tv show or movie called "All in the Family?"


 
Oh, it was a TV show.


----------



## edelweiss

Thanks Edith, my stroke brain has timed out this PM---but then it is late in Greece & I have had my white wine. . . sleep well dear friends.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Hmm...first of all, I haven't been on SM since early yesterday and as I'm heading off to work, I was trying to catch up on this thread. I haven't read all the pages but this one leads me to believe that some people may feel 'left out of the loop'. I'm truly sorry about that. I have never thought of myself as a clique-y person and if I've come across like that, again I apologize. In a way, I'm superstitious. I didn't want to make it public in case it fell through.
> 
> I will read and respond more thoroughly when I get home this afternoon.
> 
> xoxo


Linda, simply put ... you have a heart of gold. I, too, in a way, am superstitious when it comes to sharing happy news before it actually happens. And, anyone who truly knows you ... knows you do not have a clique-ish bone in your body. 

You deserve the best, sweet sweet, Linda. We have cried thousands of tears with you, and prayed and were there to support you, when your beloved Bonnie Marie, fought for her life after that the tragic event, that in the end ... took her precious life. You were the most loving and wonderful Mommy to her. And, now ... Bonnie Marie is your fluff baby angel, looking over you and smiling down from The Rainbow Bridege, in Heaven ... so happy for her Mommy ... like all of us ... that you will be once again, be able to smile and laugh, with joy ... over the arrival of your new fluff baby (no matter their age ... they always remain our fluff babies) next week!

We are here to celebrate your much deserved joy! Instead of crying so many sorrowful tears ... it is time to cry happy tears for you, darling Linda! You are so, so loved, dear friend. :heart::tender::wub::smootch:


----------



## mysugarbears

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Linda, simply put ... you have a heart of gold. I, too, in a way, am superstitious when it comes to sharing happy news before it actually happens. And, anyone who truly knows you ... knows you do not have a clique-ish bone in your body.
> 
> You deserve the best, sweet sweet, Linda. We have cried thousands of tears with you, and prayed and were there to support you, when your beloved Bonnie Marie, fought for her life after that the tragic event, that in the end ... took her precious life. You were the most loving and wonderful Mommy to her. And, now ... Bonnie Marie is your fluff baby angel, looking over you and smiling down from The Rainbow Bridege, in Heaven ... so happy for her Mommy ... like all of us ... that you will be once again, be able to smile and laugh, with joy ... over the arrival of your new fluff baby (no matter their age ... they always remain our fluff babies) next week!
> 
> We are here to celebrate your much deserved joy! Instead of crying so many sorrowful tears ... it is time to cry happy tears for you, darling Linda! You are so, so loved, dear friend. :heart::tender::wub::smootch:


 
So beautifully said Marie. :smootch:


----------



## MoonDog

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Linda, simply put ... you have a heart of gold. I, too, in a way, am superstitious when it comes to sharing happy news before it actually happens. And, anyone who truly knows you ... knows you do not have a clique-ish bone in your body.
> 
> You deserve the best, sweet sweet, Linda. We have cried thousands of tears with you, and prayed and were there to support you, when your beloved Bonnie Marie, fought for her life after that the tragic event, that in the end ... took her precious life. You were the most loving and wonderful Mommy to her. And, now ... Bonnie Marie is your fluff baby angel, looking over you and smiling down from The Rainbow Bridege, in Heaven ... so happy for her Mommy ... like all of us ... that you will be once again, be able to smile and laugh, with joy ... over the arrival of your new fluff baby (no matter their age ... they always remain our fluff babies) next week!
> 
> We are here to celebrate your much deserved joy! Instead of crying so many sorrowful tears ... it is time to cry happy tears for you, darling Linda! You are so, so loved, dear friend. :heart::tender::wub::smootch:


:amen:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

*whew!*

I'm glad that most of you were joking about the clique thing! To be honest, yes, obviously I told a few people. I've been on this forum for quite awhile, and it's only natural that I have made some close friends over those years. I really, truly, did not tell some with the intention of excluding others.:forgive me:

For those who may not know me very well, let me just say this - I am truly a 'no drama' person! I learned 20+ years ago that life is really too short. Because of this, I am very easy going. In fact, I just faded from some contentious debates on FB simply because I became exhausted defending my point.:smilie_tischkante: A character flaw, I guess, lol. 

Funny thing is, it appears that some of you have more information than even I do!:HistericalSmiley: St. Patrick's Day? I thought she was born in April?

Believe me, if YOU all are anxious, then you must have an idea of how anxious I am. And, for those of you who think that Bonnie would 'want me' to have another dog - let me just say that you must be talking about a different dog...:smrofl::smrofl:

My Bonnie and I had a very close (some of my non Maltese friends have said unnatural) relationship. She's my first love. It took me some time to decide to accept this generous offer. Back and forth I went. Finally realized that Bonnie made me a dog person. I always loved pets, but she opened something in me.

So, anyway - to (in no order) Laura, Sylvia, Sandi, Deborah (all of you!), Kathy, Laurie, Tracey, Tanya, Celeta, Nida, Audrey, Maureen, Joy, Marisa, Barbara, Christine, Lindsay, Fran, Hope, Tina, Celena, Carole, April, Cathy, Brenda (both of you!), Elisabeth, Robin, Glenda, Michelle, Tammy, Ursula, and anyone who I HOPE I didn't miss:

Please, don't feel slighted. I am so happy that you are sharing the fun with me and getting excited with me about 'her', lol. I'm no Columbo, though. I wouldn't have a clue (pun intended) on giving clues. Let me think about that. 

In fact, I'll 'bounce' it around my brain for a little while. :HistericalSmiley: (Oh, I crack myself up...)


----------



## educ8m

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> I'm glad that most of you were joking about the clique thing! To be honest, yes, obviously I told a few people. I've been on this forum for quite awhile, and it's only natural that I have made some close friends over those years. I really, truly, did not tell some with the intention of excluding others.:forgive me:
> 
> For those who may not know me very well, let me just say this - I am truly a 'no drama' person! I learned 20+ years ago that life is really too short. Because of this, I am very easy going. In fact, I just faded from some contentious debates on FB simply because I became exhausted defending my point.:smilie_tischkante: A character flaw, I guess, lol.
> 
> Funny thing is, it appears that some of you have more information than even I do!:HistericalSmiley: St. Patrick's Day? I thought she was born in April?
> 
> Believe me, if YOU all are anxious, then you must have an idea of how anxious I am. And, for those of you who think that Bonnie would 'want me' to have another dog - let me just say that you must be talking about a different dog...:smrofl::smrofl:
> 
> My Bonnie and I had a very close (some of my non Maltese friends have said unnatural) relationship. She's my first love. It took me some time to decide to accept this generous offer. Back and forth I went. Finally realized that Bonnie made me a dog person. I always loved pets, but she opened something in me.
> 
> So, anyway - to (in no order) Laura, Sylvia, Sandi, Deborah (all of you!), Kathy, Laurie, Tracey, Tanya, Celeta, Nida, Audrey, Maureen, Joy, Marisa, Barbara, Christine, Lindsay, Fran, Hope, Tina, Celena, Carole, April, Cathy, Brenda (both of you!), Elisabeth, Robin, Glenda, Michelle, Tammy, Ursula, and anyone who I HOPE I didn't miss:
> 
> Please, don't feel slighted. I am so happy that you are sharing the fun with me and getting excited with me about 'her', lol. I'm no Columbo, though. I wouldn't have a clue (pun intended) on giving clues. Let me think about that.
> 
> In fact, I'll 'bounce' it around my brain for a little while. :HistericalSmiley: (Oh, I crack myself up...)


I had so much fun trying figuring out the mystery. Even though I "get" all the other clues and have solved the puzzle, will someone _please _explain the "bounce" clues to me after the big reveal? :blink:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

educ8m said:


> I had so much fun trying figuring out the mystery. Even though I "get" all the other clues and have solved the puzzle, will someone _please _explain the "bounce" clues to me after the big reveal? :blink:


Deb, if I gave away that clue, there would be no mystery left. Sorry!!!B) That particular clue has more to do with this than most of the others, and will become apparent at the big reveal.

I hope I haven't said too much...:w00t:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

educ8m said:


> I had so much fun trying figuring out the mystery. Even though I "get" all the other clues and have solved the puzzle, will someone _please _explain the "bounce" clues to me after the big reveal? :blink:


You won't need any explanations after the big reveal ... trust me. :chili: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Deb, if I gave away that clue, there would be no mystery left. Sorry!!!B) That particular clue has more to do with this than most of the others, and will become apparent at the big reveal.
> 
> I hope I haven't said too much...:w00t:


Well, if anyone guesses, Linda ... then we will blame it on you. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## girlie girl

Linda, I wish u the best and cant wait to hear the big news!!!! Jan


----------



## hoaloha

Oh Linda, you needn't apologize for anything!!! I'm just super excited for you! I actually had a hunch WAAAAAAAAAAAY back when you mentioned awhile ago that you got a very generous offer . My husband always said I am no fun with surprises because I am great at figuring things out- LOL! I am also an easy going person . That's why I like it here  Nothing but love to you and everyone here! :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2

I'm pretty sure I know, although no one has told me anything. Just by reading SM posts and FB, I think I have enough clues to make an educated guess. If I am right, Linda, I am very jealous. You know I am really excited for you. I'm sure this new addition will help fill the hole in your heart. Gosh I hope I'm right.


----------



## educ8m

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Deb, if I gave away that clue, there would be no mystery left. Sorry!!!B) That particular clue has more to do with this than most of the others, and will become apparent at the big reveal.
> 
> I hope I haven't said too much...:w00t:


Thanks, Bonnie. I certainly don't want ruin the surprise. Glad to know I'll understand after the big reveal. :thumbsup: Sooooooo happy for you.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Well, if anyone guesses, Linda ... then we will blame it on you. :HistericalSmiley:


Oh, yeah, Marie??

"You won't need any explanations after the big reveal ... trust me."

Loose lips sink ships...:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Just kidding - you know I adore you!!

I'm actually really loving how the biggest hint/clue/whatever (like I said, I'm no Columbo) is as important as it is to the whole thing!

Don't worry, friends, I really can't imagine anyone guessing what that may (or may not, lol) have to do with the big reveal!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

revakb2 said:


> I'm pretty sure I know, although no one has told me anything. Just by reading SM posts and FB, I think I have enough clues to make an educated guess. If I am right, Linda, I am very jealous. You know I am really excited for you. I'm sure this new addition will help fill the hole in your heart. Gosh I hope I'm right.


Thanks, Reva! Or should I call you Monk, lol?

I'm still trying to figure out the birthday thing - I'm SURE I read, or was told, that her birthday was APRIL 17, not March. I'm sure that will play itself out at some point. I'm kind of happy that she was born in the Year of the Dragon. A very powerful and lucky sign in the Chinese Zodiac.


----------



## pippersmom

I'm still dumb because I don't have a clue. :crying: wait a minute.....maybe I just haven't been around here long enough to have a clue....ya, that's it :chili: Anyways Linda I'm so happy you're getting yourself another little one to love. Once you have shared your life with one of these little fluffs, its hard to imagine a life without one. Congratulations!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> And, for those of you who think that Bonnie would 'want me' to have another dog - let me just say that you must be talking about a different dog...:smrofl::smrofl:


Nah ... Bonnie is a heavenly angel now. She will always want her Mommy to be happy. :wub::wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

pippersmom said:


> I'm still dumb because I don't have a clue. :crying: wait a minute.....maybe I just haven't been around here long enough to have a clue....ya, that's it :chili: Anyways Linda I'm so happy you're getting yourself another little one to love. Once you have shared your life with one of these little fluffs, its hard to imagine a life without one. Congratulations!


Kathy, believe me, I would be in your boat if this was happening to someone else. I am the queen of 'not having a clue' when there is a mystery going on. I can't even say if it makes a difference whether you've been here a month or 5 years. I've always 'never had a clue', lol.:HistericalSmiley:

I will say this, though - the person giving me this gift has posted on this thread, and her contribution to the thread gave it away for a lot of people. That's all the help I'm going to give you...GOOD LUCK, SHERLOCK!!:chili:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Nah ... Bonnie is a heavenly angel now. She will always want her Mommy to be happy. :wub::wub:


We'll see. If this new addition chews everything and poops and pees all over the apartment, I'll know that Bonnie is striking down from the heavens, lol. From what I've heard, though, that won't be happening. She's a very good little girl.


----------



## elly

I am so happy for you!!!! This new little girl will heal your heart:wub:


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Bonnie's mom this is Mimi's mom I just got her a week ago and had a hard week with potty training. I feel your main but everyday I hope it will get better.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## HaleysMom

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> We'll see. If this new addition chews everything and poops and pees all over the apartment, I'll know that Bonnie is striking down from the heavens, lol. From what I've heard, though, that won't be happening. She's a very good little girl.


 
Oh Linda, that just cracked me up! I am so very happy for you! I'm pretty sure I figured out who the special little girl is!:wub:
Can't wait until Friday and please post pics!!

(((Hugs)))

Celena


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Oh, yeah, Marie??
> 
> "You won't need any explanations after the big reveal ... trust me."
> 
> Loose lips sink ships...:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Just kidding - you know I adore you!!
> 
> I'm actually really loving how the biggest hint/clue/whatever (like I said, I'm no Columbo) is as important as it is to the whole thing!
> 
> Don't worry, friends, I really can't imagine anyone guessing what that may (or may not, lol) have to do with the big reveal!


I'm thinking the same thing ... that I really can't imagine anyone guessing what that may (or may not, lol) have to do with the big reveal! 

I think everyone is in for a huge surprise! :HistericalSmiley:

So, loose lips sink ships, huh? Well, good I'm not going on a cruise! Or, is that a hint that I need a face lift?! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie

I am still enjoying this thread, as I did from the first. Well, I love a mystery, but I cannot stop till I know the answer. I have to get back to research.

So happy for you Linda!!!!!


----------



## joyomom

Linda - it's an answer to my prayers!!! So, so happy for you and for this beautiful new puppy! She is truly blessed to be coming to you!

Hugs and love!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Sylie said:


> I am still enjoying this thread, as I did from the first. Well, I love a mystery, but I cannot stop till I know the answer. I have to get back to research.
> 
> So happy for you Linda!!!!!


Thanks, Sylvia. It's kind of fun for me to participate in this thread, it makes the whole thing more 'real' to me. I've been getting photos and videos of her and they are so cute, but sharing it with my SM family, who was there with me during Bonnie's life and death, makes it that much more special.


----------



## pippersmom

I was never any good at the board game "Clue".


----------



## MaryH

Well, clearly, I need to bounce in here more often than I do lately. I haven't a clue what is or is not a clue so I will remain clueless until someone bounces the answer my way. Until then, Linda, I am smiling from ear to ear for you! And I know that Bonnie is, too!


----------



## silverhaven

Well could it be that she 'bounced back'? Sounds to me like you are being truly blessed Linda :grouphug:


----------



## pammy4501

Lips are zippppped!!! But when I was told about this....it made me cry. The utter wonderfulness of it was over whelming!


----------



## cyndrae

Oh Linda I am late to the game but I have had a lot of fun reading this thread.
I can't wait to join you in your joy as we have shared in the pain. I love this site and I was so happy to make it to San Diego to meet a lot of my SM sisters. Now if I could just make it to Orlando I know I will meet a whole bunch more.

Linda I can't wait to see pictures.
Make sure to take a lot


----------



## lmillette

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> I'm glad that most of you were joking about the clique thing! To be honest, yes, obviously I told a few people. I've been on this forum for quite awhile, and it's only natural that I have made some close friends over those years. I really, truly, did not tell some with the intention of excluding others.:forgive me:
> 
> For those who may not know me very well, let me just say this - I am truly a 'no drama' person! I learned 20+ years ago that life is really too short. Because of this, I am very easy going. In fact, I just faded from some contentious debates on FB simply because I became exhausted defending my point.:smilie_tischkante: A character flaw, I guess, lol.
> 
> Funny thing is, it appears that some of you have more information than even I do!:HistericalSmiley: St. Patrick's Day? I thought she was born in April?
> 
> Believe me, if YOU all are anxious, then you must have an idea of how anxious I am. And, for those of you who think that Bonnie would 'want me' to have another dog - let me just say that you must be talking about a different dog...:smrofl::smrofl:
> 
> My Bonnie and I had a very close (some of my non Maltese friends have said unnatural) relationship. She's my first love. It took me some time to decide to accept this generous offer. Back and forth I went. Finally realized that Bonnie made me a dog person. I always loved pets, but she opened something in me.
> 
> So, anyway - to (in no order) Laura, Sylvia, Sandi, Deborah (all of you!), Kathy, Laurie, Tracey, Tanya, Celeta, Nida, Audrey, Maureen, Joy, Marisa, Barbara, Christine, Lindsay, Fran, Hope, Tina, Celena, Carole, April, Cathy, Brenda (both of you!), Elisabeth, Robin, Glenda, Michelle, Tammy, Ursula, and anyone who I HOPE I didn't miss:
> 
> Please, don't feel slighted. I am so happy that you are sharing the fun with me and getting excited with me about 'her', lol. I'm no Columbo, though. I wouldn't have a clue (pun intended) on giving clues. Let me think about that.
> 
> In fact, I'll 'bounce' it around my brain for a little while. :HistericalSmiley: (Oh, I crack myself up...)


No need for apologizes Linda! I always like a good puzzle! I think I figured it out yesterday, but I too don't get the 'bounce' reference so I am anxious to see what that clue is about!  

I am just so happy for you!! I can't even express the joy I feel!! :heart::heart:


----------



## Snowbody

I got it!! It's professor Plum in the dining room with a wrench!!! No? Let's see- Tammy says you're both expecting in August...you're pregnant and it was a bouncer from a trendy NY club? Still, no? Okay then let Jim know when you're picking up the ex-pen and if you need the crate

I too cried when I heard this amazing blessing for Linda. A gift of love from a very special person<3


----------



## sassy's mommy

Linda I am just seeing this.........are you getting a puppy from Stacy??? Her Glee puppy? :innocent:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Snowbody said:


> I got it!! It's professor Plum in the dining room with a wrench!!! No? Let's see- Tammy says you're both expecting in August...you're pregnant and it was a bouncer from a trendy NY club? Still, no? Okay then let Jim know when you're picking up the ex-pen and if you need the crate
> 
> I too cried when I heard this amazing blessing for Linda. A gift of love from a very special person<3


No, Sue. It's Colonel Mustard. He's bouncing from room to room, just like someone is going to be bouncing from Coast to Coast on Friday.:HistericalSmiley: 

Then again, a bouncer from a trendy NY club? Now THAT would be a story!:chili::chili:


----------



## hoaloha

Snowbody said:


> I got it!! It's professor Plum in the dining room with a wrench!!! No? Let's see- Tammy says you're both expecting in August...you're pregnant and it was a bouncer from a trendy NY club? Still, no? Okay then let Jim know when you're picking up the ex-pen and if you need the crate
> 
> *I too cried when I heard this amazing blessing for Linda. A gift of love from a very special person<3*


I just keep thinking about this surprise and the wonderful guardian angel from CA... and I get so excited and filled with the warm and fuzzies :wub: :wub: :wub: This community is simply AWESOME.



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> No, Sue. It's Colonel Mustard. He's bouncing from room to room, just like someone is going to be bouncing from Coast to Coast on Friday.:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Then again, a bouncer from a trendy NY club? Now THAT would be a story!:chili::chili:


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: LOL! I am totally awaiting a picture of a NY club bouncer next week! LOL! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maisie and Me

OH dear Linda, I am sooooooooooooo happy for you!:chili::chili::aktion033::wub:. This is so exciting!!!! Just saw this thread tonight, haven't had time to barely check in on posts because my 88 yr. old Mom is with me from NY and she has been very sick and is in the hospital with pneumonia.
You must be "bouncing" until Fri.!!!!:HistericalSmiley:I can't wait to see her pictures, what an awesome gift!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

sassy's mommy said:


> Linda I am just seeing this.........are you getting a puppy from Stacy??? Her Glee puppy? :innocent:


Yes, Pat - that's the one!:wub:

LOL, now the cat is truly out of the bag! Or the dog is out of the bag...

Mystery over? Not quite...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Maisie and Me said:


> OH dear Linda, I am sooooooooooooo happy for you!:chili::chili::aktion033::wub:. This is so exciting!!!! Just saw this thread tonight, haven't had time to barely check in on posts because my 88 yr. old Mom is with me from NY and she has been very sick and is in the hospital with pneumonia.
> You must be "bouncing" until Fri.!!!!:HistericalSmiley:I can't wait to see her pictures, what an awesome gift!


Thanks, Michelle . I hope your mom gets better soon.

I am bouncing for joy, lol!


----------



## Bailey&Me

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Yes, Pat - that's the one!:wub:


:chili::chili::wub::wub::tender::tender:


----------



## Madison's Mom

So exciting!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Yes, Pat - that's the one!:wub:
> 
> LOL, now the cat is truly out of the bag! Or the dog is out of the bag...
> 
> Mystery over? Not quite...


OMG! Linda I hope I didn't spoil it.....I was totally guessing. I am very excited for you. :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

OK - back to topic -- what about you and Derek Jetter -- or what it the bouncer??? LOL


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Linda.. I saw the 'news' on FB and haven't had a chance to post here till now. I can't begin to express how very thrilled I am for you!! :chili:

I know this wee-one is going to bring joy back into your life! I know after lost Missy, I had no intention of getting another until way into the following year. Then out of the blue I was informed about this little pooch on petfinder in need of come TLC, and I reluctantly went to 'just take a look'. Well, little Naddie just jumped out at me and I knew she was meant to come to us! I truly believe she was 'sent' to us and a 'meant to be ours' little pooch.
I think your new little one is also that one special 'meant to be yours' little pooch! 

Can't wait to find out the DETAILS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maglily

One day closer Linda!!!


----------



## The A Team

So.....Miss Mystery woman....is your apartment ready for a curious crazy bouncer???? :innocent:

....too bad there isn't a way to make Friday get here faster....you'd be bouncing and Archie would be feeling better...


----------



## yukki

No matter what your surprise is, I am thrilled for you if you are happy! You deserve the happiness!!!


----------



## TLR

:Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:
Soooooo, where's the little bouncer???


----------



## ckanen2n

Yes, I came back on here for pictures!


----------



## The A Team

Hey...wait just a minute here.....it's Saturday now.....what the heck is going on? :blink::w00t: What's the story?


----------



## Furbabies mom

ckanen2n said:


> Yes, I came back on here for pictures!


Me too!


----------



## revakb2

Your killing us here, Linda. What's up. Is she there yet?


----------



## lmillette

I know!! I have been checking Facebook and SM!! Now were all just hanging and waiting!! :Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## Snowbody

lmillette said:


> I know!! I have been checking Facebook and SM!! Now were all just hanging and waiting!! :Waiting::Waiting:


Just so that you all don't go crazy, the big day has been pushed until tomorrow. So hold onto your big girl panties. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lmillette

Snowbody said:


> Just so that you all don't go crazy, the big day has been pushed until tomorrow. So hold onto your big girl panties. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Thanks for the update Sue. I'll make sure to keep my panties in check! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lynda

Thanks for the update Sue, I have been waiting too. I guess one more day won't kill us. The anticipation continuesopcorn:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

There seems to have a small change of plans with the trnsport person. Sunday morning is now the arrival time.  I bet that Linda is on pins and needels.

Sue -- thanks for updating.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

OH MY GOSH LINDA:chili: I CAN'T WAIT


I am always the last to know anything, but that's ok, I'm just so happy for you linda, so many nights I pray for you, I am just soooo happy right now, I have tears in my eyes.


----------



## Furbabies mom

I'll be up bright and early waiting to see Linda's new fluff! I am so happy for her!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Well, she is on her way! 

She spent her afternoon attacking herself in the mirror and playing with Lucy on my bed at the hotel we are at (we are at a show in Dixon) WHY there is a mirror behind the bed, I don't' know (not exactly a no-tell motel) but pup sure enjoyed it! (excuse her scruffiness, due for a bath!)

eukanuba 2010 :: 6ee1cb0a.mp4 video by lucyownsme - Photobucket

And then she went to sleep using my knee as a pillow. 










And then she got her fluffy butt thrown in the tub to get ready for her flight to NY. 

After her bath, Marina practiced stacking her one last time. 










I am going to miss her but I know she will be in fantastic hands! Hopefully all the flights will work out and she will finally get to Linda!


----------



## pammy4501

Having had a few chances to play and cuddle this sweet girl, I can attest that she is such a great pup! She is funny and sweet and has a great disposition! And she has gorgeous parents!!! Her Auntie Truffles sends xoxoxox!


----------



## TLR

Oh how exciting, she is sooooo cute!!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

I've already seen the first picture early this morning! Awwwwwww! Kerry texted me and sent a picture at 5:25 this morning! She was with Linda at the airport. Beautiful fluff baby! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama

It was fun reading this thread. You got everyone excited Linda! I am so happy for you Linda. She is a doll Stacy! She will be loved and well cared for, that's for sure. Such a nice thread except for a few sour grapes.


----------



## Maglily

I couldn't be happier for you Linda, how exciting!!! How wonderful of Stacy and Marina to give you such a special gift. She's a doll!


----------



## brendaman

Oh this is just such a wonderful turn of events. Looking forward to pics of the arrival!!


----------



## BellaEnzo

SO much has happened over the past few months. Linda, I am so very excited for you! BUT...19 pages later and all I get is two pictures and no update! Can't wait to see pics and hear her name!


----------



## Maglily

BellaEnzo said:


> SO much has happened over the past few months. Linda, I am so very excited for you! BUT...19 pages later and all I get is two pictures and no update! Can't wait to see pics and hear her name!


 
Her name is "Bounce" , LOL I agree after 19 pages we need more pictures.


----------

